# Scoring Synths Composition Contest - Win A Moog Model D, Sub 37 & Free Audio Ollie Products For Life



## Audio Ollie (Mar 29, 2018)

https://www.audioollie.com/contest (www.audioollie.com/contest)


*SCORING SYNTHS CONTEST!*

To celebrate the launch of our first product, Scoring Synths, we've decided to hold a composition contest for all owners of the library. See details and instructions below. Follow us on Facebook and subscribe to our mailing list for contest announcements. Winners will be announced on June 1st, 2018. 



*WINNERS*

1st Place - Moog Model - D Reissue (MSRP $3,499) & free Audio Ollie products for life
2nd Place - Moog Sub 37 (MSRP $1,399) & free Audio Ollie products for life
3rd Place - Free Audio Ollie products for life


*THE BRIEF*

Compose an original piece of music featuring Scoring Synths that truly means something to you. Often times as composers, we get so caught up in delivering a certain style or sound to satisfy another person's vision that we forget our own voice. If you could compose a piece of music, just for yourself, I want this to be it. I'll be judging submissions based on the composition itself, the production value, and the creative usage of Scoring Synths.



*HOW TO SUBMIT*

Submissions must be sent to [email protected]. In the email you must include your first & last name as well as the title of the composition or your submission will be disqualified. Please carefully read the terms and conditions below before submitting!


*TERMS & CONDITIONS
*
1. Submissions must feature Scoring Synths but may also include other libraries, virtual instruments, & live recordings.

2. Submissions must be less than 10 minutes in length.

3. Submissions must be uploaded after April 1st at 12PM CST and before May 1st at 12PM CST.

4. Each participant may enter *one* composition only, so make it great!

5. All participants must be at least 18 years of age.

6. Audio Ollie reserves the right to cancel and/or extend the competition or amend these terms and conditions without notice.

7.Officers, directors, and employees of Audio Ollie, as well as the immediate families of those persons and/or persons living in the same households as such persons (whether or not related thereto) are ineligible to enter.

8. The composition supplied by you must not violate the rights of any third party,including, but not limited to, copyrights, performer’s rights, trademark rights and/or any other intellectual property rights. Submissions supplied by you must not contain any uncleared samples or interpolations.

9. Audio Ollie accepts no responsibility for composition lost, damaged or delayed, or for any difficulty experienced in accessing or submitting your composition. Late, damaged, defaced, illegible, incomplete or suspected fraudulent compositions will not be accepted.

10. By submitting to this contest, you agree that your name, composition and any other information you provide can be posted to any online forum, Facebook, Soundcloud, Instagram, Youtube, Twitter, or any other online medium.

11. Prizes will be shipped within 30 days of announcing the winners. If we cannot contact the winning parties within 10 days of the announcement, a new winner will be chosen.


----------



## mouse (Nov 19, 2018)

Whatever happened to this contest in the end? Seems to have disappeared?


----------

